# Selbst Geschriebener Baustein Eingänge wegklappen



## levi (11 Januar 2017)

Guten Tag Kollegen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Neunen „Universal“ Ausgabebausteine zu planen/schreiben für die 1200/1500. Ein Problem stellt sich jetzt das ich mit den rund 40 Eingängen einen unübersichtlichen Baustein kreiere.
Jetzt stellt sich mich die Frage ob ich wie bei  den Siemens Bausteinen bestimmte nicht oft benutzte Eingangs/Ausgangs Parameter wegklappen kann, das der Baustein übersichtlich bleibt wie zb der „TSend_C“. steht uns diese Funktion auch zur Verfügung oder ist das bloß was für Siemens Bausteine

Als Eingangsdatentypen arbeite ich nur mit Bool und Int Werte

Momentan arbeite ich mit TIA 13 SP1


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2017)

Siemens ist bei mir länger her, aber übergibt man in solchen Fällen die Parameter nicht besser per Datenbaustein?


----------



## PN/DP (11 Januar 2017)

Du kannst Eingangsparameter in einer STRUCT oder UDT zusammenfassen und diese Struktur übergeben.

Harald


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Januar 2017)

Hallo Levi,

Bei der V14 geht das.

Es nennt sich Baustein-Parameter ausblenden

Seite 15
http://www.spshaus.ch/files/inc/Downloads/Infos/Software/STEP_7_V14_Neue_Funktionen.pdf


----------



## levi (11 Januar 2017)

Perfekt danke, genau das habe ich gesucht Dan arbeite ich eben mit der V14, und danke für die Broschüre über die Unterschiede der V14 zum Vorgänger da wusste ich bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Januar 2017)

Ich ver mute das es in die V13 auch schon geht.
Aber dann über die Baustein quelle.
Z.b. beim programmalarm konnte mann auch die parameter ausblenden in die V13
Hab heute keinV14 griffbereit.
Kann jemand mal schauen wie das atribut dazu heisst ?

Bram


----------



## RONIN (12 Januar 2017)

In der v13 ging das definitiv noch nicht, zumindest für den Anwender. Bausteine wie Regler, T-Bausteine hatten das zwar, aber für selbstgeschiebene Bausteine war es kein Option. Darum wird es ja bei v14 als "New" beworben. Man musste erst die "Wenn's schon da ist, warum nicht für den Anwender freigeben?"-Frage stellen.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (12 Januar 2017)

Das gemeine daran ist aber, dass man belegte Eingänge z.B. auch ausblenden kann. Das kann dann zu Verzögerungen bei der Fehlersuche führen, wenn der kleine Pfeil unten am Baustein übersehen wird.


----------



## levi (12 Januar 2017)

Lord_Anubis schrieb:


> Das gemeine daran ist aber, dass man belegte Eingänge z.B. auch ausblenden kann. Das kann dann zu Verzögerungen bei der Fehlersuche führen, wenn der kleine Pfeil unten am Baustein übersehen wird.



dann kann man aber dem Ersteller des Bausteins auch nicht helfen wenn er wichtige Eingänge ausblendet. Und so blöd ist die Möglichkeit Gar nicht ich habe mit meine Baustein auch vor Zeitparamter mit zu übergeben und die müssen nicht mit angezeigt werden bei Anpassungen oder bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (13 Januar 2017)

levi schrieb:


> dann kann man aber dem Ersteller des Bausteins auch nicht helfen wenn er wichtige Eingänge ausblendet. Und so blöd ist die Möglichkeit Gar nicht ich habe mit meine Baustein auch vor Zeitparamter mit zu übergeben und die müssen nicht mit angezeigt werden bei Anpassungen oder bei der Fehlersuche.



Ich sag ja nur, dass es dadurch dazu kommen kann. Der Ersteller muss da dann eventuell aufpassen. Die Funktion find ich auch klasse es erhöht deutlich die Übersichtlichkeit bei großen Bausteinen.


----------

